
Dr. NakaMats: The World's Most Prolific Inventor - rpruiz
http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/3/3/dr-nakamats-patently-strange-the-world-s-most-prolific-inventor
======
greenlblue
"Starving your brain of oxygen makes for better inventions" - I have no idea
what to make of this. I think he's trolling.

